# Smoked Bacon wrapped Shrimp



## cal8hobbes (Jan 26, 2014)

Decided to make some bacon wrapped shrimp yesterday. Picked up some jumbo shrimp from store, bacon and decided to go to work.

Ingredients:

Jumbo shrimp

Publix precooked bacon

Rub

Directions:

Seasoned shrimp with homemade rub and let stand 30 minutes

wrapped shrimp with bacon and added to smoker

Smoked at 225 for about 35 min













DSC_0058.JPG



__ cal8hobbes
__ Jan 26, 2014


















DSC_0066.JPG



__ cal8hobbes
__ Jan 26, 2014


















DSC_0069.JPG



__ cal8hobbes
__ Jan 26, 2014


















DSC_0070.JPG



__ cal8hobbes
__ Jan 26, 2014


















DSC_0067.JPG



__ cal8hobbes
__ Jan 26, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 28, 2014)

They look terrific! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2014)

Great move using Precooked Bacon. You would have Shrimp Jerky before raw bacon was done. Looks good...JJ


----------

